# ¡Ojo! Hurricane Patricia will soon be here!!



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Just what Mexico needs, a Category 5 hurricane, the largest, most-dangerous one ever recorded in this area, barreling toward the coasts of Colima, Jalisco, and Nayarit!

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/24/w...co.html&eventName=Watching-article-click&_r=0


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

News reports that there are areas of Manzanillo which are being evacuated and some coastal roads are already closed to traffic.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Since I'm safely in the friendly confines of Mexico City, I'm only viewing this storm from afar and hoping the damage isn't great, but I did notice one thing about Mexico. As I've said before, I watch the Milenio all news network at the gym most days. The women news readers, as is the woman sports caster, are all total professionals, dress professionally and speak professionally and range in age from the 20s tot the 50s, and generally make up 50% of the online crew.
BUT it's always another matter when it comes to the weather. 98% of the time, the weather person is a comely young woman in skin tight clothing, always "voluptuous," and they always speak in a little girl, sing song voice that's horribly irritating, harking back to the 80s when I lived here and businesses could legally fire women when they got pregnant, and all Cabinet ministers were male, except for mistresses of the president, a la Lopez Portillo.
However, once things got serious today with the hurricane, they ditched the weather girls and brought in serious men in suits to give updates on the storm and where it was heading. Mexico has made great progress, but still a little ways to go.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Guadalajara had clouds yesterday, light rain all day today, no wind at all. We are in the direct path, but 150 km or so inland. Typically hurricanes lose power rapidly over land since their energy and water is derived from the ocean surface. That is no consolation to coastal dwellers however. We will see what happens with this one.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Inland areas that don’t get the storm’s high winds after the energy dissipates over land are still predicted to get large amounts of rain, with a danger of mudslides.


----------



## sixcats (Aug 1, 2015)

TundraGreen said:


> Guadalajara had clouds yesterday, light rain all day today, no wind at all. We are in the direct path, but 150 km or so inland. Typically hurricanes lose power rapidly over land since their energy and water is derived from the ocean surface. That is no consolation to coastal dwellers however. We will see what happens with this one.


I spent more than half my life in Florida - over different lifetimes. As a kid I remember hurricanes coming through Orlando. Donna I believe. In South Florida we lived through Andrew - pretty well inland. Personally the worst was Wilma - which nobody much remembers. We were without power for 15 days. It wasn't so much the hurricane - but the tornadoes it spawned one of which took a good chuck of our roof, and did a number on our boat. But I'll grant you - Florida is flatter than the west coast of Mexico.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

If you live in Mexico City and want to help those affected by Hurricane Patricia, check this out:

GDF instalará centro de acopio en el Zócalo por "Patricia" | El Universal


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We're hearing alot about Hurricane Patricia on the news here in the uk. Stay safe all of you 

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## cufcgr66 (Mar 12, 2010)

We're hearing a lot on news here in France as well but all a bit general as to where exactly is being effected. With a son living over there and a trip booked in Spring, we would appreciate any more precise updates from you guys. As Jo says, stay safe everyone.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

cufcgr66 said:


> We're hearing a lot on news here in France as well but all a bit general as to where exactly is being effected. With a son living over there and a trip booked in Spring, we would appreciate any more precise updates from you guys. As Jo says, stay safe everyone.


The storm hit land on the coast between Manzanillo and Puerto Vallarta. Currently it is in Aquascalientes. It lost power pretty rapidly once it was over land. The reports I have seen from the coastal cities seem to indicate that the damage was less than expected, but I haven't heard much detail.


----------

